# Suche Probefahrtmöglichkeit/Tipps - Slide AM Größe L und XL im Raum Nürnberg



## midin (2. Januar 2012)

Hallo zusammen, ich würde mir gerne das 2012er Slide 9.0 zulegen. Mit meinen 1,92 und 94cm Schrittlänge liege ich genau zwischen dem 20" und dem 22" Rahmen. Ich würde mich sehr freuen, wenn es im Großraum Nürnberg jemanden gäbe, bei dem ich mal ein Slide in einer der beiden Größen probesitzen könnte. 
Für allgemeine Tipps/Erfahrungen zur richtigen Rahmengröße wäre ich natürlich auch dankbar.


----------



## Grobi-Stollo (2. Januar 2012)

Ich bin von meiner Größe her zwischen 18" und 20" und habe mich für 18" entschieden.
Ich denke, ein AM ist für schwierigeres Gelände gebaut, deswegen sollte es auch handlich sein, da empfiehlt sich der kleinere Rahmen.

Und frag doch mal ein Radonpartner aus deiner Nähe wegen einer Probefahrt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rol (9. Januar 2012)

Grobi-Stollo schrieb:


> Und frag doch mal ein Radonpartner aus deiner Nähe wegen einer Probefahrt.



So wie ich das verstehe sind die Radonpartner eher für Service bzw. Reparaturaufgaben angedacht.
Ich denke nicht, dass es dort Räder zum ausprobieren gibt. Oder habe ich das etwas falsch verstanden.


----------



## Grobi-Stollo (9. Januar 2012)

Bei dem Radonpartner aus meiner NÃ¤he konnte ich das Slide ein ganzes Wochenende
auf meiner Hausstrecke testen. Hat mich â¬50,- gekostet,  war mir aber auch sehr wichtig und deshalb hab ich mir dann auch ein Slide bestellt. Bei Canyon in Koblenz waren die zwar super nett, mit super Beratung, aber die Probefahrt aufn Hof war mir zu wenig.
Kurzum, einfach mal anrufen, nachfragen - einige Partner haben auch die Bikes.


----------



## midin (9. Januar 2012)

Danke für die Antworten. Ich denke ein Problem ist im Moment, dass die alten Modelle alle verkauft sind und die neuen eben erst Ende Februar kommen. Ich habe vor ein paar Tagen schon im Laden in Bonn angerufen wegen Probefahrt (habe gedacht, dass es da vielleicht noch das eine oder andere Ausstellungsstück von 2011 gibt...) aber auch da war nichts mehr zu machen. Wahrscheinlich gibt es so nur die Möglichkeit einfach mal zu bestellen und im Zweifel wieder zurück zu schicken oder eben bis Ende Februar warten und dann zur Probefahrt losziehen.


----------

